

Ask HN: Suggestion for resources on AWS / MongoDB - desigooner

Can anybody point me to the best resources to get started with Amazon Web Services and MongoDB besides the user guides?<p>Is there a Python framework that works with MongoDB seamlessly as far as support for libraries/modules go?<p>Thanks.
======
Joakal
AWS has the most cloud documentation out there.

MongoDB's site should point to a python MongoDB library.

If you use Zabbix to monitor AWS/MongoDB this resource is helpful:
<https://code.google.com/p/mikoomi/>

I'm not sure what you mean by get started though. Anyway, you're not using
obscure brands, so there should be plenty of results in looking them up.

